# Redwood 1x2 finger joint



## PHILH (Jan 22, 2010)

I was given about (40) 12' Redwood 1×2 finger joint boards, What in the world should I do with it? I would like to make something for the patio? Your help is appreciated Ideas??


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

1×2 finger joint boards?? What's that?


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think he means that he has 1×2x12 lumber that is finger jointed. Like what you would see on clam molding. I am a carpenter and lately we have been ripping down redwood decks. I've been saving some and surfacing the boards. I use them for inlays and small boxes. They also make beautiful bandsaw boxes.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Glue them up with the joints offset to make wider boards and make some benches with them.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

planter boxes


----------

